# Want a Free LT8????



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

As a Joke, I bid $4.25 for a Bolens LT8. I was going to give it to him, but Bontai Joe says it's not worth his while to pick it up.

It has good sheet metal, and would make a good sixth tractor or parts machine. Includes a used 8HP B&S engine. Anybody want it for free? All I want in return is a thanks.

Free Bolens Tractor 

Tell them Jim sent you.... and post here if you want it, so two guys don't take the time driving in to get it!

You'll have to wait a couplle of days until I get the Money order to them! Then pick it up in Seven Valleys Pennsylvania


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Jim
Don't worry! It says the seller will deliver for $2/mile. Let's see Seven Valleys, Pa to Tatamagouche, Nova Scotia.......:lmao:


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

Bump!

Anybody want it?

Nobody in Pennsylvania wants a free broken down tractor?


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Oh Heck, I'd be happy to go get it and I do indeed thank you for your sense of humor and a free tractor.:thumbsup: Let me know what I need to tell the guy when I go pick it up.


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *Oh Heck, I'd be happy to go get it and I do indeed thank you for your sense of humor and a free tractor.:thumbsup: Let me know what I need to tell the guy when I go pick it up. *


you're looking for Gary McGrew at Mcgrew Equipment. It's paid for  Just tell him I hampshire6 sent you. I'll PM you his email and you can confirm when you'll get it.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Alright you found a home for it:cheers: If it would have been down here i would have took it. But alast Pennsylvania is just to far for me


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Alright you found a home for it:cheers: If it would have been down here i would have took it. But alast Pennsylvania is just to far for me *


Me too!


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks Jim! I'll keep you posted as to what I find when I get it and how "restorable" it is. Might have to wait a couple of weekends before I can get down there. My girls have "girl stuff" that I somehow got signed up to participate in this weekend and next one as well. Something about a bride's maid dress and shoes, should take ALL weekend.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

*LT8 followed me home!*

I went down Saturday (Nov. 20) to McGrew equip. in beautiful Seven Valleys, PA to pick up the Bolen LT8 that Jim thoughtfully got for me. It is in decent condition, very little rust on the tin, engine is free and spins, even the seat is in good condition. The tires are toasted, not even slime will save them. It took me 2 1/2 hours to drive down. The folks there are very nice! It looks like they auction stuff at their place on a regular basis, as they have a newly constructed addition on their barn to hold the auctions in. Their lot is about 3 acres, and was reasonably empty, indicating to me that they may have just had an auction. This tractor is going to be stored in my mom's shed for the time being, and will get a closer look come this spring.

If I can get the engine running, it will become my tractor show transportation, allowing me to spare my bad back and knees while wandering around tractor shows for hours at a time.

Thanks Jim! It looks like something worth fixing, if I can do it cheap, otherwise it can be used for parts for other projects.


----------



## AlbanyBob (Aug 25, 2004)

*Hey Joe*

Joe:

Send me a message telling me what size tires are on it. I will look to see what my cost is on them.


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

*Re: LT8 followed me home!*



> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *I went down Saturday (Nov. 20) to McGrew equip. in beautiful Seven Valleys, PA to pick up the Bolen LT8 that Jim thoughtfully got for me. It is in decent condition, very little rust on the tin, engine is free and spins, even the seat is in good condition. The tires are toasted, not even slime will save them. It took me 2 1/2 hours to drive down. The folks there are very nice! It looks like they auction stuff at their place on a regular basis, as they have a newly constructed addition on their barn to hold the auctions in. Their lot is about 3 acres, and was reasonably empty, indicating to me that they may have just had an auction. This tractor is going to be stored in my mom's shed for the time being, and will get a closer look come this spring.
> 
> If I can get the engine running, it will become my tractor show transportation, allowing me to spare my bad back and knees while wandering around tractor shows for hours at a time.
> ...


You are very welcome. It just seemed that all your work digging up shows and sales and items on ebay deserved a reward! Enjoy it in good health!


----------

